# Single nostril/discharge and blood



## alynn (Oct 29, 2018)

My 3 year old golden is on his way to get a CT scan today.. he has been bleeding out of one nostril the last month. 3 mo ago started with constant sneezing and snot, which did not respond to allergy shots/antibiotics. The blood began coming out of the same nostril this past month and we decided to go forward with CT. The vet says it’s possible he sniffed something up there and it got lodged? But obviously also looking out for a tumor.. does anyone know how long it takes to determine if it is a tumor? We were too upset to ask the vet at the time. Just curious if anyone else has had this experience and any advice (or hopeful news about it being foreign object...) he’s just so young!! No other symptoms either. thank you 😔


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear that, i hope its nothing serious. I have no experience but wishing you all the best!


----------



## alynn (Oct 29, 2018)

Thank you 🙏🏼


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

alynn said:


> Just curious if anyone else has had this experience and any advice (or hopeful news about it being foreign object...) he’s just so young!!


We had a beagle who got a foxtail up its nose. However, the results were much more immediate and dramatic (sneezed blood). We took the beagle in and our veterinarian was able to extract the foxtail under a mild anesthetic. Later on, same beagle had another foxtail, this time in the ear canal. We did not catch this as quickly, and they ended up having to do surgery to open up the ear and clear out the foxtail and "debris".

So...hoping the best for you and your GR.


----------

